# how to make them feel comfortable



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

what should i do to make them feel comfortable with me


----------



## bundyray (Nov 7, 2009)

Don't overfeed them they'll get tamer @ feeding times


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

is theris other way to comfort them


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

earl21 said:


> is theris other way to comfort them


you trying to comfort them will make them more scared... they need time and a routine before they will start trusting you ..or just getting used to you.. pigeons are not cuddly birds like some hookbills can be. they are pretty reserved and do not want to be touched.. they can get over this somewhat when treats they love are a motivator.. it does not mean they like you..it just means they are willing to come close to get what THEY want.. but it is nice to have them eat out of your hand and sit on your shoulder and things like that, just as long as you respect them and accept them for just how they are reguardless if they come near you or not.


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

what did you mean comfort them will make them more scared


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

earl21 said:


> what did you mean comfort them will make them more scared


They do not understand what comforting is.. they do not think like people.. so if you are in their face and saying ..oh is ok poor little baby.. they do not care..they are scared.. I would make your presents known but do not stare at them..as that is what predators do.. just give them feed and clean their area..in a few months they will know the rountine... start giving treats at a regualer time schedule and then they will look forward for your coming.


----------



## Lynnwood Lofts (Apr 12, 2010)

You have to treat them somewhat the same way you would treat a cat....let them come to you. You have to gain their trust before anything else. To gain their trust, you need to provide for them...food, water, comfortable home...once they have the necessities, they will accept you as the provider in the flock. Birds are no different than dogs and cats...you are part of THEIR flock, pack(dogs), pride(cats). Pigeons are very social animals...some will be snugly and others don't want to be touched but love to be around and interact with you. It all depends on the individual bird's personality.


----------



## earl21 (Apr 3, 2011)

ahh now i can understand what you are saying is dont push them to be comfortable with me clean and fed them and they will know me at all


----------

